# SilverCrest SL65



## Jon DRAPER (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone out there know what IR code you should use for the SilverCrest SL65 Satellite set top box? It was bought from Lidl and is a great little box but I want to use it with my TIVO and there is no listing for that brand in the guided set-up. The box is manufactured by Comag in Germany. Again no listing for Comag in the guided set-up. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Unfortunately the only satellite platform the UK TiVo service supports is the Sky platform.


----------



## Jon DRAPER (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. This satellite receiver is looking at the Astra 2D satellite and so in essence is a Sky Freesat unit. All I need the Tivo to do is change the channel. I can manually change channel numbers so the box interacts with the Tivo. I guess I will need to go through every code and just hope I find one that works. I have spoken to the Tivo helpline - hopefully they will add the box details eventually.


----------



## AngLakpa (Mar 13, 2006)

Did you ever find a code to get Tivo to change channel on the SilverCrest SL65 ? I have the same box and haven't found a code yet.


----------

